# Solved: google redirecting spyware



## monkeyman99 (Oct 9, 2007)

hi there to whoever can help me. i have spyware that redirects me from google results (usually two times) before i get the page i actually want. whenever that happens, the url briefly reads [http://shedalight.info/rns/b-search/c-redirect bug/] then im sent to a useless "search"-like site...really need help with this, its quite annoying. 
i have created a stand-alone HJT folder in my C:\ drive already and here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:05:09 AM, on 09/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] "c:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6F85C930-5A05-42AB-B554-1F714AF10226}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{892900FC-9814-4488-99C0-81491C1EE93D}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{91E2ABCE-4E10-449B-A187-20634E50F949}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Quick Resume technology (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe

...thanks to whoever can help my poor computer illiterate soul!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these mirrors:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

_Note: You must have an active Internet connection when running this fix, in order to download the Brute Force Uninstaller (BFU)._

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) and a new Hijackthis log.
=====================================
Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6F85C930-5A05-42AB-B554-1F714AF10226}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{892900FC-9814-4488-99C0-81491C1EE93D}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{91E2ABCE-4E10-449B-A187-20634E50F949}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222

O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222
====================

Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode


----------



## monkeyman99 (Oct 9, 2007)

Username "HP_Administrator" - 10/10/2007 15:31:14 [Fixwareout edited 9/01/2007]

~~~~~ Prerun check
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kdyzq.exe"

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

System was rebooted successfully.

~~~~~ Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
~~~~~ Misc files. 
....
~~~~~ Checking for older varients.
....
~~~~~ Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kdyzq.ren 71692 13/06/2007

~~~~~ Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ehTray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehtray.exe"
"ftutil2"="rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode"
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE"
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"Persistence"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxpers.exe"
"IAAnotif"="C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\\Iaanotif.exe"
"DMAScheduler"="\"c:\\Program Files\\HP DigitalMedia Archive\\DMAScheduler.exe\""
"Recguard"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SMINST\\RECGUARD.EXE"
"PCDrProfiler"=""
"ccApp"="\"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\ccApp.exe\""
"HPBootOp"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Hewlett-Packard\\HP Boot Optimizer\\HPBootOp.exe\" /run"
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"WinampAgent"="C:\\Program Files\\Winamp\\winampa.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"HP Software Update"="C:\\Program Files\\Hp\\HP Software Update\\HPWuSchd2.exe"
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\PIF\\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\\PIFSvc.exe\" /a /m \"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\PIF\\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\\AlertEng.dll\""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="C:\\Program Files\\Spybot - Search & Destroy\\TeaTimer.exe"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\AdobeUpdater]
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it...
~~~~~ End report ~~~~~

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:49:01 PM, on 10/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] "c:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Quick Resume technology (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How is it now???








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 3 *.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


----------



## monkeyman99 (Oct 9, 2007)

nice, everything is running smoothly now! and i downloaded the new java as well. i really appreciate your help on spotting these things out !!  :up: 

cheers


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

You will turn them off  boot  turn them on

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## monkeyman99 (Oct 9, 2007)

done aaand done...once again thanks for everything!! i can swear my internets running a lot faster as well!


----------

